# Villagers you like, that not many people care for



## Jamborenium (Dec 22, 2014)

so as we all know there are villagers that are really well loved and praised for their designs
but there are also Ones that aren't so well loved and criticized for how their designs look. 

in this topic we shall discuss or simply list villagers that we like but aren't that liked by a some
I say some since obviously there are people who do like the not so popular villagers. 

for example: Jambette I adore her and find her really cute, though their are others out there who
would disagree and call her ugly which does happen not many people like her design and it's seen 
like a curse if you get her in your town by many, 

but like I said before find her cute and I think those big lips of hers make her really goofy looking and I can't help but to smile when I see her because she makes me laugh and that's what I like about her design it's silly but still oddly cute in a way<3 

anywho..I'll make my own list later​


----------



## Princess Weeb (Dec 22, 2014)

Bill and Butch doe <3


----------



## galacticity (Dec 22, 2014)

Dizzy is such a sweetie. ;A; He was one of my favorites in CF. I also am really attached to Melba.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Dec 22, 2014)

Freckles, for one. A lot of people find her ugly but I just love her derpy look. She's awkwardly adorable. Another one is Butch. He's just typically ignored for some reason and I can't fathom why. He's so cute, one of the cutest crankies actually imo. Chevre, Caroline, and Aurora are also ignored but oh mY GOSH THEY ARE ALL SO CUTE!!! I actually find those three cuter than some of the tier ones tbh. They are precious!


----------



## Amalthea (Dec 23, 2014)

I love Walt! There's so much backstory in his design, like his original outfit and his bandaged paws hinting toward the idea that he is a retired martial arts trainer of some kind. Also, his tune is very whimsical and charming; it sounds like stars. He's my favourite Cranky.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Dec 24, 2014)

Pretty much all of the Kangaroos but my favourite would be Rooney (since Walt has been mentioned). I've always loved the kangaroos in animal crossing and I thought it was an awesome idea to introduce males in new leaf. Rooney has an interesting colour pattern compared to the rest of the roos (for eg, he doesn't have coloured tips on his toes) but my favourite thing about him is that he's a boxer. A boxing kangaroo (typical I know lol), how cool is that?


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 24, 2014)

She isn't hated, but I really like Penelope. She showed up in my cycling town and I fell in love with her. Voiding her was a depressing experience. ;3;


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 24, 2014)

Rooney for sure.


----------



## Dulce (Dec 24, 2014)

Mac the dog! His eyebrows are adorable. <3


----------



## PlasmaPower (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm going to say Sterling. He was in the first town I created in New Leaf and I loved his design.

Also, wasn't there a thread like this on a different sub-forum?


----------



## unintentional (Dec 24, 2014)

Diva 

The cutie frog that needs more love.

Come to think of it, most frogs need more love :c


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 24, 2014)

PlasmaPower said:


> I'm going to say Sterling. He was in the first town I created in New Leaf and I loved his design.
> 
> Also, wasn't there a thread like this on a different sub-forum?


maybe but I couldn't find one, if there was one it could have died off

but yeah I just made a new one since there has been more threads talking about "ugly villagers" or "villagers you hate" so I thought I'd make a thread that spreads the love uwu 

anyhoo my list
((not in any specific order))​
-Diva 
-Jambette
-Tabby
-Violet
-Bella
-Hazel
-Greta
-beardo
-Katt
-Canberra


*@Saint_Jimm *

I agree same goes for the Mice Villagers cause they don't get that much love as well​


----------



## Minimo (Dec 24, 2014)

Marcel... ;~;


----------



## Hipster (Dec 24, 2014)

Ken or Katt !

2 sweethearts !


----------



## skellybutt (Dec 24, 2014)

I love vesta but she moved away recently  ;-; 
she moved to my sisters town, and when i went to visit her, vesta sang my town tune.


----------



## oreo (Dec 25, 2014)

Hipster said:


> Ken or Katt !
> 
> 2 sweethearts !



Ken for sure!
I also love Roald. ; w ;


----------



## Misuzurin (Dec 25, 2014)

Walt and Monique are very special to me and they don't get much love elsewhere.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 25, 2014)

Sterling Hugh Peaches Coach Samson Anicotti Jambette <3 uhh Stinky and Moe. Maybe more. I never hear people talking about these ones but i love them all


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 26, 2014)

I think Peggy is really cute. Sadly most people probably will dislike her immediately because she's a pig.


----------



## lykkelille (Dec 26, 2014)

Poppy and Sydney <3


----------



## Rasha (Dec 26, 2014)

Lobo, Colton, Phil, Jacques and Tabby~


----------



## CainWolf (Dec 26, 2014)

Bella, I feel like I'm the only one who likes Bella. Is it because she's a mouse? Is it because she shares her name with a character from Twilight? Personally I like her anyway, I started writing short stories about my voided villagers and there are quite a few tier 5s that I included in my stories but Bella is probably my 2nd favorite to write for.

By the way I have a poll to determine the most popular tier 5 villager, if you want to put a vote in then I'd appreciate it. http://goo.gl/hVs9J4


----------



## LaverreCrossing (Dec 26, 2014)

Pudge, he was in my first town and i still love him :'D


----------



## brutongaster (Dec 26, 2014)

kody's so adorable ;___; i had a tt'ing accident with him and he moved out w/o telling me


----------



## boujee (Dec 26, 2014)

Phil
I just love characters with eyelashes. It makes him look flamboyant. I also love Tipper(again with the eyelashes)


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 26, 2014)

Probably opal<3


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm surprised that Poppy barely gets any attention here compared to everywhere else.

Like seriously, Poppy gets a ton of love in the tumblr fandom, while here, she barley gets any love.


----------



## kazyrock (Dec 27, 2014)

Definitely Katt! She's such a sweetie!
Also, Kiki. I know some people who love her but some don't, not sure if it is cause she's a black cat but I paid so much for her ah

She looks like my cat daisy Irl (named my mayor after her) who recently got stolen and supposedly poisoned. Never saw her since but they were pretty much identical. She is my ultimate dreamie and I love her so much ah


----------



## Peachi (Dec 27, 2014)

I love Victoria. Her mask is awesome and there's nothing cuter than a horse with a peppy personality! She was one of my first villagers in ACNL and she still means a lot to me.

I also like Amelia. She's pretty cool and she has the same name as I do.

Too bad I found both of them on a list of the least popular villagers.


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 29, 2014)

I think Curlos is pretty cool. He was one of my original villagers, I kinda miss him.


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 29, 2014)

I don't think people dislike her but I don't see a ton of love for Vesta. She is one of my all-time favorites!!! Also, Monty. He is probably my favorite Cranky xD


----------



## Druddigon (Dec 29, 2014)

Prince- Compare to other frogs, he's awesome to have. 
Penelope- Got her not too long ago and she's a very sweet mouse,very cute with her bow. 
Most of the Gator villagers.


----------



## Peachi (Dec 29, 2014)

Diva. Apparently, a LOT of people think she's ugly.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Dec 30, 2014)

Saint_Jimmy said:


> Diva
> 
> The cutie frog that needs more love.
> 
> Come to think of it, most frogs need more love :c






A couple of visitors to my frog town are like"I love Lily and Puddles but those other three....yuk."I guess Jambette,Diva and Gigi are just too much for some people to handle but I like their unique appearances.


----------



## KeybladePony (Dec 30, 2014)

Hamphrey and Blaire. I love 'em both.


----------



## loreiid (Dec 30, 2014)

Nate!! He is such a cutie. I draw him with my Mayor, and ship them a lil' bit. I like to think they hang out and laze around and take naps, they'll make food occasionally. my mayor likes him because he is a big fluffy bear.


----------



## Benevoir (Dec 30, 2014)

Nana, Champ, Doc, Broffina and Annabelle!


----------



## Batsu (Dec 30, 2014)

Peachi said:


> Diva. Apparently, a LOT of people think she's ugly.


It's a shame too. I love Diva, I wanted her as soon as I saw her on the K.K. Milonga album cover; I had to find out who she was so I could look for her to adopt. :u

A few of my dreamies are villagers that people don't really care for, like Tammi and Naomi. They're so cute though, I love them and all of my villagers.


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

Sterling is an awesome eagle


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 30, 2014)

Blaire is so cute! She's in my town c:


----------



## Religious-Sonic (Dec 30, 2014)

Doc~
I remember I was trying to get Tia out of my town by TTing and a villager told me the Doc was leaving. He was one of the oldest villagers I had and he was there from the beginning...
I got him back now and I'm so happy ;~; Even though I got three lazies (including Doc), I'm glad he's back in my town


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 30, 2014)

Pietro


----------



## azukitan (Dec 30, 2014)

Buck will always be my #1 underrated villager! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Others I adore are:
❥ Canberra
❥ Cube
❥ Keaton
❥ Shep
❥ Mott


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 30, 2014)

Recently discovered Opal, she's quite pretty.


----------



## crossinganimal (Dec 31, 2014)

Chow!! I really like Chow, he is one of my favourites from my first ww town.. Ah, nostalgia~

- - - Post Merge - - -

But I think his design in nl made him very fat. He looks a bit like a lazy now..

- - - Post Merge - - -

Not that I think it's bad..^^ it makes Chow cuter


----------



## starlark (Dec 31, 2014)

AURORA AND HENRY
Aurora was my favourite WW character besides Marina. I think I actually made an account on here when I was younger with my avatar as Marina, then changed it to Aurora.
Aurora looks realistic, you know? She's like Fauna, but a penguin!
Also, Henry looks realistic as well. He's really charming in his own way plus he reminds me of someone I met who was a frog fanatic and shared his name!


----------



## Peachi (Dec 31, 2014)

starlark said:


> AURORA AND HENRY
> Aurora was my favourite WW character besides Marina. I think I actually made an account on here when I was younger with my avatar as Marina, then changed it to Aurora.
> Aurora looks realistic, you know? She's like Fauna, but a penguin!
> Also, Henry looks realistic as well. He's really charming in his own way plus he reminds me of someone I met who was a frog fanatic and shared his name!



I LOVE Aurora! I can't believe she isn't very popular!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 31, 2014)

Dizzy, Freckles, Gladys, Zell, Midge, Alice


What's not to love? They are so cute :3


----------



## lykkelille (Dec 31, 2014)

Bones <3


----------



## Buzzthebatgirl (Dec 31, 2014)

My precious Cobb <3
When I first started New Leaf (my first AC game) last year he was the first villager to move in.  He was odd with that bandage on the back of his head and he always talking about weight lifting and such, so I got quite a shock when I saw his house interior for the first time.  Turns out I also share my birthday with him.  He's such a sweetheart.

When I lost my first town to a data corruption ;_;, I kept resetting the new town until I got him as a starting villager.

And also my darling Astrid whom I also lost in the corruption, but I recently got an Astrid from a fellow TB user.  I may have to let her go back to him one day, but I will cherish every day with her in my current town.  She was such a sweety in the old town.  There's just something about her design that just appeals to me.

And then there's Curlos, he was the big adorkable sheep daddy, oh well pretty much every long term villager in my old town.  They may not be the most popular of villagers, but that doesn't make them any less precious to me.


----------



## chuchoo (Dec 31, 2014)

I like rocket
She looks absolutely ridiculous but that's what I like about her. She fits perfectly among the other superheroes as the muscle/tank of the team you can't deny it


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 31, 2014)

Boone is pretty rad looking, too bad I'm burnt out on gorillas from having two in my town at one point.


----------



## Tyboy000 (Dec 31, 2014)

I like Del and Clyde from City Folk, and there's this white rhino from Wild World with this green leaf thing on the back of his head who no one talks about either. Can't remember his name. He's pretty cool.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 31, 2014)

Buzzthebatgirl said:


> And then there's Curlos, he was the big adorkable sheep daddy, oh well pretty much every long term villager in my old town.  They may not be the most popular of villagers, but that doesn't make them any less precious to me.


I loved Curlos when he was in my old town, him and Shep were like the bestest of buds and I love to come and talk to him everyday.

I miss him. ; ^ ;


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 31, 2014)

Iggy!


----------



## Astro Cake (Jan 1, 2015)

I like Charlise, I'd consider having her as a villager if I didn't already have Paula.


----------



## BlooBelle (Jan 1, 2015)

Hazel is moving into my second town, and I don't mind her! If you ignore the unibrow she's one of the cutest squirrels, and it's easy to look past it. I really like uchi villagers too. :3


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 1, 2015)

Wendy, how is she tier 5


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 1, 2015)

Margie. I think she's the most underrated villager ever because despite the movie, nobody really cares about her.


----------



## Boccages (Jan 2, 2015)

Most probably Olive from the GameCube Animal Crossing. She's been MIA since that version... Also : Canberra and Friga...


----------



## Biskit11 (Jan 3, 2015)

Mac!


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 3, 2015)

I quite love Marcel, some people think he looks like super weird D: but I really think he's adorable, the little mimeness and his green little fur <3 he's adorable! and nice.


----------



## Cynth1a (Jan 3, 2015)

Grizzly and Limberg.


----------



## Janaijoseph (Jan 3, 2015)

Pate is my favorite!


----------



## Imaginarycupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

A few I've had/have that not many seems to like.. Gaston, Wart Jr, Tabby, Grizzly, Benjamin, Moe, Flo, Chadder, Baabara ( I think? ) Hugh, Rod and probably more.. o:


----------



## Bcat (Jan 3, 2015)

Graham, Cobb, Spork, and Jeremiah. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also Blanche! I forgot her


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Jan 3, 2015)

I think Smugs like Klaus, Rodney, and Chops are extremely underrated. Klaus and Rodney accidentally moved away from ToadTown sadly.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Jan 3, 2015)

People seem to hate Tabby, but I have her in my ACNL town and I really like her. I'll admit I was a bit startled when I first saw her, but she's been nothing but nice to me.


----------



## Boccages (Jan 3, 2015)

Janaijoseph said:


> Pate is my favorite!



She also is my favorite character


----------



## zoriez (Jan 4, 2015)

No one talks about Curlos!! I absolutely adore him, he's so cute and lovable and asfhdfh I LOVE LOVE LOVE CURLOS!


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 4, 2015)

zoriez said:


> No one talks about Curlos!! I absolutely adore him, he's so cute and lovable and asfhdfh I LOVE LOVE LOVE CURLOS!



Me too!

I miss that sheep. ; v ;


----------



## Biskit11 (Jan 5, 2015)

Walker and Bones. Call me crazy but for me I would switch them with Stitches and Beau on the best villager list.


----------



## plumecat (Jan 5, 2015)

cranston and astrid! apparently a lot of people aren't fans of them ;0;​


----------

